# Skin-Sparing or Subcutaneous



## MSeedorff (Jul 27, 2009)

We are having a debate about whether a mastectomy is skin-sparing (which does not have it's own code), or subcutaneous (which does have it's own code), or if they are the same thing.

Any thoughts on this subject?

Thanks,
Maria S., CPC


----------



## JSYLVAIN (Aug 6, 2009)

We did a nipple sparing mastectomy, but had to use mastectomy coding. If documented you may be able to use mod 22 if the OP note indicates extra work/time spent sparing skin.


----------

